# The Horseman (Home Depot Skeletons Makeover)



## Sytnathotep

So here is the pics promised from my Horse skellie 'Sytnathotepificaton' thread. 
And as usual, more pics and stuff on my webpage! Thanks everyone for lookin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You did a fantastic job, Syt! This is one hellaciously eerie pair, and so beautiful.


----------



## Sytnathotep

RoxyBlue said:


> You did a fantastic job, Syt! This is one hellaciously eerie pair, and so beautiful.


True, but not so much when he's been drinking, like this afternoon! Or the wind blew him off...that's what he'd like for you to believe anyay. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, you drunken horseman!

We're already anticipating the same problem since wind is predicted for our area on Halloween. We plan to have a skellie seated on our horse and will make good use of zipties to keep him there. Of course, if the horse blows over, he'll be totally screwed.


----------



## Hairazor

This is great,and the extras like the lantern to light his way!! I may have missed it somewhere but what did you use for the mane?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Badass! Love it.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Hairazor said:


> This is great,and the extras like the lantern to light his way!! I may have missed it somewhere but what did you use for the mane?


Two Dollar store wigs!

Here is the WIP thread 

Thanks!


----------



## Spooky1

They look amazing. Great job corpsing them.


----------



## jabberwocky

WOW!
That is truly beautiful.
I am tipping my hat to you.
Thank you for sharing.
Robert


----------



## bobzilla

Wonderful!!
Great lighting


----------



## Copchick

I was waiting to see a corpse horse skellie. It looks really cool how you've tweaked him. Nice job!


----------



## punkineater

Spectacularly eerie makeover!


----------



## Pedagog

Looks great, have to admit I like the drunken look.


----------



## Diabolik

This looks perfect. I Love everything about it. You did a fantastic job detailing everything and the choice of LED's and lighting makes it all pop. What did you do with the hand holding the lantern? Did you bend it with heat or did you make new hands? Thanks.


----------



## Rahnefan

Whoa Nelly. Great prop!!!


----------

